# 94 Maxima Drivers door won't open



## Andrea72 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a 94 nissan maxima with keypad. I bought used and did not recv orginal keys. only passenger door opens with key. any suggestions ?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Andrea72 said:


> I have a 94 nissan maxima with keypad. I bought used and did not recv orginal keys. only passenger door opens with key. any suggestions ?


does the key work in the glovebox, trunk, or ignition?
if it does, then take the drivers door lock out and take it to a locksmith and have them rekey/recode the lock cylinder to match the key.


----------



## Andrea72 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for your advice. The key works everywhere else except the driver's door. I went to the dealer and they said it would cost $147 just to take a look and additional for parts. Sounds pretty high to me.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like the standard dealer rate, actually. :-/


----------



## Andrea72 (Jun 5, 2007)

ok good.. do you know if a regular locksmith could do the same job?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

yes a regular locksmith can do the job.
though I would suggest you pulling the lock out and taking it into the locksmith yourself.


----------



## Andrea72 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Nissan door won't open*

Thanks for the info. I was actually able to reset the keypad entry code yesterday and set my own code. That helps until I am ready to change the cylinder. The local locksmith said he could re-mold the key instead of changing the cylinder for $75.


----------

